# Gay Man Seeks Marital Privilege At Trial



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*N.Y. Man Wants Judge To Bar Partner Of 33 Years From Testifying*

POSTED: 8:28 pm EST November 25, 2005
UPDATED: 8:39 pm EST November 25, 2005

*NEW YORK -- *A New York judge will have to decide if a state law protecting spouses from having to testify against each other also applies to same-sex partners.

Stephen Signorelli is charged with helping loot a wealthy school district and is seeking to bar testimony by his lover, Frank Tassone, the district's former superintendent.

In all more than $11 million was taken from the Roslyn, N.Y., School District. Signorelli is charged with helping in the theft of at least $219,000.

Signorelli's attorney says the marital privilege statute should be read gender-neutral and apply to Signorelli and his partner, who have been together 33 years. _Copyright 2005 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------

